# what makes the Vatican diplomatic relations so "irrejectable" ?



## Ken S. (Apr 20, 2006)

the complete question is here:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=18135

hope you could help me with that.
I'm afraid that so few would go there, so I post a short one here and attract more people leaving comments.


----------

